# Help....I got worms



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have alot of these worms in my gravel from my 10 gallon dwarf cory tank. I don't know when or how they got in to the tank but they are all through the gravel and I noticed that one of my corys looks like it has a red mark underneath the tail and looks like it has been squeezed. if any one can help me out Thank you

Thanks 
Alex

the pics


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I too have found worms in my tank today. The tank was outside through the summer. It has been setup for about a week and there are little white worms on the side of the glass.
Anyone know what these are? How to get rid of them?


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Planaria Worms - Tiny Wiggly White Worms in Aquarium.

I think this is what is in my tank.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like blackworms to me or tubiflex. I had them in my substrate for awhile and my fish loved them. 
There is another thread running on this subject also.


----------

